# Sand in arena dissapearing beneath hooves when too dry?!



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hmmm... you could maybe add some shavings ? 
Disc the arena so the packed dirt is loose and softer and will mix with the sand ? I dont see how the horses are sinking through 5 inches of sand to hit hard pack .


----------



## millieyy (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestion, will try it!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Could you not afford a regular lawn sprinkler and a water horse? A sprinkler system installed in the arena is pricey, but you could probably get a decent one for under $50 to keep dust down and improve the footing That's how we do it at my barn. It takes a little while to water because you actually have to move the sprinkler around to cover the whole thing, but it's surprisingly easy.

Lawn Sprinklers - Sprinklers - Watering & Irrigation - Garden Center - OutdoorsÂ at The Home Depot

Search Results forÂ water hoseÂ at The Home Depot


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That's what we do. It's a pain but not difficult. You could also just take the hose and water by hand as if it was a garden. 20 by 60 is not big, it should go quickly.


----------



## millieyy (Mar 12, 2014)

thank you for every ones suggestions, we have a water meter which is why that would stretch us; but we will try it anyway


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Raintrain traveling water hose tractor. These cover a really large area though to cover a good size riding area may take two strategically placed. They can do gentle curves so maybe one would do for a smaller area.


----------

